# First time poster: Bed Project



## backroad (May 1, 2013)

Hi all,

First time poster here. My wife has decided that she wants a new bed, and has picked this one out for me to *try*. My question is, whats the best way to attach the side rails to the posts on a bed like this? I want something that is ROCK SOLID, as our current bed squeeks every time I roll over. I'm talking build this thing in the bedroom, and if we ever decide to move it, cut it apart with a chainsaw sturdy. Pocketholes? Bed Bolts? Brackets? Help.


----------



## TMH (Nov 6, 2012)

Could maybe try 1 1/4" dowel pins, and mortise the side rails into the headboard and foot board ala timber framing style?


----------



## pwalter5110 (Oct 31, 2011)

I think a mortise and tenon joint without glued and the use of bed bolts, the largest you can find, would hold this bed together pretty well.


----------



## Hubbard (Jan 1, 2012)

Is it just me, or does that thing appear to have "tie down" points and a stockade at the end?

Just sayin


----------



## Corky (Dec 18, 2012)

Hubbard said:


> Is it just me, or does that thing appear to have "tie down" points and a stockade at the end?
> 
> Just sayin


That was my first thought. From the de Sade Collection at Pottery Barn.


----------



## Hubbard (Jan 1, 2012)

Glad Im not the only one lol. Im not sayin it looks bad backroad, but Im a Sailor, so obviously my brain defaulted there.


----------



## backroad (May 1, 2013)

Hubbard said:


> Glad Im not the only one lol. Im not sayin it looks bad backroad, but Im a Sailor, so obviously my brain defaulted there.


LOL! Bed probably won't have those installed.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I would use the heavy duty bed hardware at the bottom of the page. They seem to get tighter the longer the bed is used.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Drawbored mortise and tenon, maybe? I know I did mortise and tenon on my workbench, then drilled through and drove in a dowel, and that's rock solid. Drawboring should just make it that much stronger.


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

Forget the Chainsaw, use bed bolts and it will be solid as can be and easy to tear down...


----------



## panhandler (Apr 28, 2011)

backroad said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First time poster here. My wife has decided that she wants a new bed, and has picked this one out for me to *try*. My question is, whats the best way to attach the side rails to the posts on a bed like this? I want something that is ROCK SOLID, as our current bed squeeks every time I roll over. I'm talking build this thing in the bedroom, and if we ever decide to move it, cut it apart with a chainsaw sturdy. Pocketholes? Bed Bolts? Brackets? Help.
> 
> http://s11.photobucket.com/user/BackroadZ71/media/bed_zpsb971d5ce.jpg.html


I hope you do I build thread, because I'd love to see the process unfold. Last month's WOOD Magazine had a plan for a panel style bed that has just been put on the list for me. Certainly, looking forward to that project!

Good luck!


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

Mission...yes

Bed bolts. Bed bolts!
Lee valley has good ones with covers but you could make your own with large 6 inch +- 3/8 or 1/2 inch bolts. Easy to find on their site.


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

MissionIsMyMission said:


> Forget the Chainsaw, use bed bolts and it will be solid as can be and easy to tear down...


I used this method for a crib and with the front removed it held two adults and a child with no movement.


----------



## nightriderrv (Apr 25, 2013)

Bed bolts, Bed bolts for sure


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I built a pencil post bed with bed bolts. 25 years ago. Very easy to tighten. Not so hard to install. Looks like your design could except the style. Make some nice sized M and Ts and you've got it.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

Bolts get my vote. But, Since this looks a bit more massive than the typical bed I might try slightly bigger bolts. The "bench bolts" that Lee Valley sells would work well. I'd either include a few dowels, or shallow mortises to help with the alignment during assembly. (I just put together 20 military surplus bunk beds, that had bed bolts for the side rails, and no other alignment and they were a pain to keep aligned during assembly.)


----------



## backroad (May 1, 2013)

Anybody have the book 'Beds' by Jeff Miller? Thinking about buying this to help me along the way. It may not have the exact plans I'm going to use, but I figured it might have some tricks I could use. Any thoughts?


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

If the picture you posted, is the Bed you are going to build, then I think you have what you need. Your first decision is to decide what size bed you'll be using. From there it's just a matter of making sure the dimensions of the bed fit the box springs and mattress and you decide how high you want the top of the mattress to be off the floor. The rest is pretty basic. For the bed bolts you can use dowel alignment as shown in my first post or Mortise and tenon alignment as shown below...


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

backroad said:


> Anybody have the book 'Beds' by Jeff Miller? Thinking about buying this to help me along the way. It may not have the exact plans I'm going to use, but I figured it might have some tricks I could use. Any thoughts?


i got the book several years ago when planning to build a couple of beds.
It seems to be well written with good illustrations of the necessary aspects. I built two of the "mission beds" using ash. they came out well. Solid and attractive. 
The book has several tips for general bed building as well as the specifics for a cross section of bed styles.
Most of Tautons books for woodworkers are good. It's the same puplisher as Fine Woodworking and Fine Homebuilding. The paperback books are well put together.
p.s. I have NO connection to the company other than being a long time subscriber to FWW:smile:


----------



## farmall (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey Backroad, did you ever work on this bed? I am thinking of using this as a basis for my bed build and wanted to see if you have any advice.


----------



## backroad (May 1, 2013)

Advise? No. I'm a beginning woodworker. While there are a few things I would've done different now that I've learned more, my wife is happy with it, so that makes me happy. And this baby is sturdy. What does make me proud though, is that I built this with no plans at all. She gave me that same picture that I posted earlier, and this is what came of it. Thanks to everyone that gave replies on how to strengthen it. I ended up using a combination of bolts and pocket hole screws.


----------



## hays0369 (May 3, 2011)

+1 on that particular item. I have used it when I had to repair one of our beds, and it is amazing. I am currently in the design phase of a new bed for the master and I will use those again.



Steve Neul said:


> I would use the heavy duty bed hardware at the bottom of the page. They seem to get tighter the longer the bed is used.


----------



## MNsawyergp (Jan 31, 2012)

If you go to my Shutterfly page and click on the "Pictures and Videos" tab, then on the album "G's furniture projects and shop" you will see two different beds that I built for customers. They use the "trestle bar" concept where a tenon goes completely through the leg and extends out the other side where a mortise hole receives a tapered pin. This pin is hammered into the mortise hole and draws the trestle bar, or in this case the bed rail, tight to the bed post. When it is time to take the bed apart, just tap the pin from the bottom and remove it. In a matter of minutes the whole bed is apart and ready to move. 

Here is the link to my Shutterfly page...

https://mnsawyerswoodworkingandartworks.shutterfly.com


----------



## farmall (Jan 8, 2012)

Looks great Backroad. I have started a similar bed. How did you attach the footboard and headboard boards to the posts? I have glued up the panels but not sure of the best way to attach them to the posts.

Thanks.



backroad said:


> Advise? No. I'm a beginning woodworker. While there are a few things I would've done different now that I've learned more, my wife is happy with it, so that makes me happy. And this baby is sturdy. What does make me proud though, is that I built this with no plans at all. She gave me that same picture that I posted earlier, and this is what came of it. Thanks to everyone that gave replies on how to strengthen it. I ended up using a combination of bolts and pocket hole screws.


----------

